#  > General Zone >  > Jobs >  >  >  API Inspector Rates

## Momulah

I am creating this thread to try and get an idea of the value of our Certifications as per API. I am an inspector with the API 570, 510, and 653 certs coming from an Non-destructive testing background (Level II Across the Board) with almost seven years in the Inspection industry as a whole. From Shutdowns, Major Re-Commissioning Projects, and pipeline jobs prices fluctuate steeply. Depending on location, duration, etc there are many variables that determine an inspectors rate. I am currently interested in a position that is paying /hr plus 1.5 overtime over 40 hr work week. This is a permanent position with all the usual perks/benefits and I'm interested to hear what others with all three certs are getting paid and if there are anything in particular I could/should negotiate before accepting an offer. Chime in below and I appreciate any and all feedback.

See More: API Inspector Rates

----------


## xlnts

I'm B31.3 and ASME Section 8&9 and I'm getting $85 per hour plus double time after 8-10 hours and 1.5 after 8 with some smaller companies.

----------


## simpanbuku

For most people holding any TWO of API 510, 570 and 653, we are getting around USD250 / hour or USD 1500 / daily

----------


## sumon emam

> For most people holding any TWO of API 510, 570 and 653, we are getting around USD250 / hour or USD 1500 / daily



Is this job contractual or permanent?

----------


## l.janicijevic

PETROLEUM NETWORK IS A GLOBAL PLATFORM CONNECTING
OIL & GAS COMPANIES & INDIVIDUALS (SELLERS, BUYERS AND FACILITATORS).
THE NETWORK IS A UNIQUE SOLUTION TO INTERMEDIARIES TO MAKE MONEY
NOT ONLY BY MARKETING THE COMMODITIES, BUT ALSO BY BEING PART OF THE
AFFILIATE PROGRAM OFFERED BY PETROLEUM NETWORK

HE NETWORK CONNECTS TOP SELLERS (REFINERIES) IN THE WORLD DIRECTLY WITH THE BUYERS AND
FACILITATORS SUBSCRIBED IN OUR WEBSITE: IT MEANS THAT ALL SUBSCRIBERS WILL RECEIVE MONTHLY OFFERS FROM EACH REFINERY.
IN ADDITION TO THAT, EVERY REGISTERED PERSON IN THE WEBSITE CAN MAKE MONEY BY BEING PART OF THE AFFILIATE PROGRAM

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## l.janicijevic

PETROLEUM NETWORK IS A GLOBAL PLATFORM CONNECTING
OIL & GAS COMPANIES & INDIVIDUALS (SELLERS, BUYERS AND FACILITATORS).
THE NETWORK IS A UNIQUE SOLUTION TO INTERMEDIARIES TO MAKE MONEY
NOT ONLY BY MARKETING THE COMMODITIES, BUT ALSO BY BEING PART OF THE
AFFILIATE PROGRAM OFFERED BY PETROLEUM NETWORK

HE NETWORK CONNECTS TOP SELLERS (REFINERIES) IN THE WORLD DIRECTLY WITH THE BUYERS AND
FACILITATORS SUBSCRIBED IN OUR WEBSITE: IT MEANS THAT ALL SUBSCRIBERS WILL RECEIVE MONTHLY OFFERS FROM EACH REFINERY.
IN ADDITION TO THAT, EVERY REGISTERED PERSON IN THE WEBSITE CAN MAKE MONEY BY BEING PART OF THE AFFILIATE PROGRAM

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------

